# [UPDATES] probleme de emerge

## med-gentoo

Bonjour 

Il ne me reste pas beaucoup pour la rentree universitaire, et le seul probleme qui me dérange sur cette distribution, c'est lors de l'installation d'un programme. emerge prend beaucoup de temps à fin d'installer un programme , la derniere fois quand je voulais installer firefox il a pris plus d'un demi heure pour le compile et je l'ai arreté avant de terminer  (sans compter le temps de téléchargement ), et sans parler de emerge --sync elle aussi prend de temps . 

Durant l'année universitaire je n'aurai pas de connexion (une trés mauvais connexion ), je serai capable de faire les mise à jours chaque 3,4 ou 5 semaines (durant les weekend ). Existe-t-il un méthode pour rendre l'installation et les mise à jours plus rapide ?  (pour sauver ces weekend   :Shocked:  )

je veux qui soit rapide comme apt-get.

merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Gentoo est une distribution basée sur sources, et il faut tout compiler (avec quelques exceptions comme firefox-bin, libreoffice-bin, icedtea-bin, ...).

Si tu cherches une distribution basée sur des paquets binaires, Gentoo n'est pas faite pour toi, malheureusement.

----------

## med-gentoo

merci pour repondre , j'ai une autre question 

supposant que aujourd'hui je fais emergre --sync 

après un semaine une nouvelle version de mysql-server ou un des ces dependces sont sortis

après un mois j'installe mysqlserver sans faire emerge --sync, dans ce cas que ce qu'il vas faire ? 

est ce qu'il demande des mise à jours ? ou bien il progresse dans l'operation et quand il découvre la mise à jours, il demande de refaire tous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Emerge se base sur la version de l'arbre que tu as localement, mise à jour lors du dernier sync que tu as faite.

Donc si tu fais un emerge mon_app, il prendra la version répertoriée par ta version locale, et pas la dernière version en ligne.

----------

## med-gentoo

oui, je comprends mais la question était quand je demande l'installation d'un package dont les dependces sont differents sur l'arbre en ligne 

que ce qu'il va se passer ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce que je te décris : toutes les dépendances sont celles sur ton arbre portage, dans l'état de ton dernier "emerge --sync".

----------

## med-gentoo

Ok, merci pour m'expliquer

rester une question hors de ce sujet   :Very Happy:  :  

Quand je trouve des partis de la documentation qui ne sont pas à jours et je veux participer

est-ce que je mis sur le bugzilla un simple fichier txt qui contient le lien de page et le bon paragraphe qui doit remplacer l’ancien , ou bien il me faut suivre le formaliseme demandé au membre de l'equipe de traduction ?

----------

## xaviermiller

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-931252.html  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ne pas oublier de configurer son MAKEOPTS dans /etc/make.conf ...

 ça peut faire une sacrée différence   :Very Happy: 

----------

## med-gentoo

je sais qu'on peut utiliser la ram pour accelerer la compilation 

mais , existe-t-il une maniere pour utilise toute la capacite de mon cpu à fin de compiler rapidement ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est expliqué dans le manuel : utilisation de CFLAGS, MAKEOPTS & co.

----------

## guilc

Oui mais tous ces "trucs" ne feront pas de miracles. À moins que tu aies un (très) gros CPU, les MAJ resteront toujours lentes comparé à une Debian. Ça n'est pas du binaire...

Si vraiment tu tiens à avoir de l’instantané, tu as choisi la mauvaise distribution. Si tu veux une Gentoo binaire, il y a éventuellement Sabayon, ça a le goût de Gentoo, avec des binaires, mais ce n'est pas une Gentoo...

----------

## GarulfoUnix

Je suis d'accord avec guilc. Si le temps de compilation te rebute, alors personnellement je te recommande de changer de distribution afin de disposer des paquets pré-compilés. 

Sinon concernant les mises à jour, et bien je présume que sur ton weekend tu vas quand même dormir, donc pourquoi ne pas lancer les mises à jour pendant que tu recharges les batteries?   :Smile: 

----------

